# Starten einer Anwendung



## prexg (28. August 2003)

Ich möchte in einer MFC application via Button ein externe Programm starten. Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Funktion ich dafür brauche ?


----------



## IronMike (28. August 2003)

Hi!

Versuchs mal mit folgender Funktion:


```
WinExec(ProgrammPfad,true);
```

Mfg

IronMike


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. August 2003)

WinExec ist AFAIK veraltet und sollte nicht mehr für Win32-Systeme benutzt werden. Nimm lieber ShellExecute.


----------



## prexg (29. August 2003)

Hi,

vielen Dank für die Tipps. Mit "ShellExecute" funktioniert's prima. Hier noch ein Kommentar zu "WinExec", den ich gefunden habe: 

"...You really should use the CreateProcess function instead. The WinExec function is still available and is implemented as a macro that calls the CreateProcess function. This allows you to use the much simpler WinExec function to run another application."


----------

